# Using rota-locks for tail downs



## gafftapegreenia (Feb 15, 2011)

This discussion came up today, and an answer could not be decided upon. Can a rota-lock be used for a tail down, or can the load only be applied to the horizontal pipe?

Example. A rota-lock is used to make a tail down of consisting of a 1 1/2" Sched 40 pipe off of a batten so that a projector mount may be used on the bottom end. 

Bottom line: Is this allowable?

Oh I should probably add: This is a RIGGING question so I am looking for qualified individuals to answer, please.


----------



## avkid (Feb 15, 2011)

Horizontal loading only.
Several manufactures state as such in published material.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Feb 15, 2011)

avkid said:


> Horizontal loading only.
> Several manufactures state as such in published material.



And yet: 
"Rota Lock Pipe Clamp
A very strong clamp for coupling two pipes at right angles to each other. Excellent for dropping a pipe down from a light grid to create a new lighting position.  Also used to make light trees."
PeakTrading

Not that I disagree avkid, it just seems hard to find the information.


----------



## avkid (Feb 15, 2011)

For one:
ALVIN INDUSTRIAL SALES LTD


----------



## TimMiller (Feb 15, 2011)

According to this you can
http://www.alvinindustrial.com/info/info_03.htm

What i have done in the past is use two double cheeseborougs to secure a single vertical pipe onto two horizontal pipes such as the side of a truss or a catwalk. I also run a chain as a safety down to whatever you have mounted to the pipe. I have also had some riggers drill a hole in the top of the pipe or thread a pipe cap on invade the pipe were to try and slip through the clamps it would hit a stop.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Feb 15, 2011)

TimMiller said:


> According to this you can
> ALVIN INDUSTRIAL SALES LTD. AIS klamps, casters, racking, plastic end caps, rotalock, key klamp, winches AIS Ltd.
> 
> What i have done in the past is use two double cheeseborougs to secure a single vertical pipe onto two horizontal pipes such as the side of a truss or a catwalk. I also run a chain as a safety down to whatever you have mounted to the pipe. I have also had some riggers drill a hole in the top of the pipe or thread a pipe cap on invade the pipe were to try and slip through the clamps it would hit a stop.



Useful, but I'm asking specifically about Rota locks, not the Kee Klamps in that testing.


----------



## SteveB (Feb 15, 2011)

gafftapegreenia said:


> Useful, but I'm asking specifically about Rota locks, not the Kee Klamps in that testing.



Yes is the answer, provided you don't exceed the weight limits as established by the manufacturers specifications.

We use Roto-Loks on our flying lighting ladders. In our case it's 3 - 24ft. horizontal pipes, spanning DS to US in our wings, supported by 5 verticals(15 Roto-Loks used), with spacing between the horizontals of 2.5ft. We rig 24 ellipsoidals on each ladder, so a typical weight of less then 600 lbs, including structure. 

Both Sapsis and Pook, Demont and Ohl have OK'd their use for this application.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Feb 15, 2011)

SteveB said:


> Yes is the answer, provided you don't exceed the weight limits as established by the manufacturers specifications.
> 
> We use Roto-Loks on our flying lighting ladders. In our case it's 3 - 24ft. horizontal pipes, spanning DS to US in our wings, supported by 5 verticals(15 Roto-Loks used), with spacing between the horizontals of 2.5ft. We rig 24 ellipsoidals on each ladder, so a typical weight of less then 600 lbs, including structure.
> 
> Both Sapsis and Pook, Demont and Ohl have OK'd their use for this application.


 
So, assuming I have the right mental image, the 5 verticals are attached to battens using rota-locks?


----------



## ruinexplorer (Feb 15, 2011)

I prefer using cheeseboroughs over rota-locks for this application because of the greater surface area to prevent slippage. When I would do this, it was off of truss where I could use two cheeseboroughs to hold a single tail-down. 

I agree that if you can insert a bolt through the end or if the pipe is threaded, capping the end as a precaution for slippage. The difficult part you will run into is putting on the safety. If it is a smaller projector, there won't be any means of putting a safety on the unit itself (the carry handle is not rated for that and have seen them break). So, you will need to find a way to safety to the mount.


----------



## avkid (Feb 15, 2011)

ruinexplorer said:


> I agree that if you can insert a bolt through the end or if the pipe is threaded, capping the end as a precaution for slippage. The difficult part you will run into is putting on the safety. If it is a smaller projector, there won't be any means of putting a safety on the unit itself (the carry handle is not rated for that and have seen them break). So, you will need to find a way to safety to the mount.


 My thoughts exactly, but put more eloquently.
What's the difference between a rota-lock and a cheeseborough, $6 or so?


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Feb 15, 2011)

avkid said:


> What's the difference between a rota-lock and a cheeseborough, $6 or so?



Well, you might have dozens of rota-locks and only a few cheeseburgers.


----------



## SteveB (Feb 15, 2011)

gafftapegreenia said:


> So, assuming I have the right mental image, the 5 verticals are attached to battens using rota-locks?



Yes. The 3 pickup lines from the line shaft winches attach to the top horizontal batten. The verticals allow the tail-downs for the middle and lower horizontal levels. Roto-Loks used throughout. It was a good while back that I did the research of ratings for the Roto-Loks and discovered the correct installation method. Prior to being used correctly, we had chain safeties between horizontal battens, which was deemed not necessary during 2 rigging inspections.


----------



## mstaylor (Feb 15, 2011)

I have used both rota-locks and cheeseburoughs and prefer the latter.


----------



## avkid (Feb 15, 2011)

gafftapegreenia said:


> Well, you might have dozens of rota-locks and only a few cheeseburgers.


 I would sell some rota-locks on eBay.


----------



## derekleffew (Feb 16, 2011)

SteveB said:


> ... Roto-Loks used throughout. ...


My, that deviation solves (or furthers?) the confusion between rota-lock and roto lock.

Eye half 2 focuss the leico's on the psych now.


----------



## SteveB (Feb 16, 2011)

My bad

Rota-Lock it is and shall be.


----------



## techieman33 (Feb 17, 2011)

to safety a small projector I would probably use a small elastic cargo net like those used on moving lights that live in the truss and don't lock.


----------

